# IPhone Stopped Receiving Notifications for one App



## bkford (May 17, 2007)

Recently my husband (iPhone 8Plus) and I (iPhone 7Plus) both stopped receiving notifications for the app Family Wall. The FW support people say they can’t solve it b/c they can’t re-create the problem. But I’m wondering if there is something specific to our devices...Other people in our family circle ARE receiving their FW notifications. My husband and I are the only ones who have two devices (each) where the app has been installed (we each have an iPhone and an iPad). All devices have the latest iOS updates (but the problem was happening before the most recent one, today). All the notification settings on the device settings and within the FW settings are all turned on and exactly the same as some folks who ARE getting notifications. Is there something I could check that could be blocking the notifications?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I would try uninstalling and reinstalling the application.


----------



## bkford (May 17, 2007)

Cookiegal said:


> I would try uninstalling and reinstalling the application.


Thank you. I did think of that But had not tried it yet.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let us know if it works please.


----------



## bkford (May 17, 2007)

Cookiegal said:


> Let us know if it works please.


It did not work.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully someone else will have some suggestions for you.


----------

